# Progynova to patches? Cysts too! Urgent request for advice.



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone know the recommended levels of progynova and what is the absolute maximum.  I have been put on 3 tablets a day as of today and am feeling a little funny after half an hour after the second tablet. From 12th I go on 4 tablets per day. I feel this is a little high from previous treatments at IVIB where the dosage was only increased if it was necessary to increase the lining. I am already at 5.5 mm even being on one tablet per day and have two weeks to go unti tx. I am also taking 2 sniffs of synarel per day.

Does anyone else think this is too much too soon?  IVIB only increased after scans and bloods, and ISIDA seem to increase it without controls.
Im a bit worried in case this suddenly  increased level causes cancer or strokes.

I have a 22 mm simple cyst too but apparently the treatment is still proceeding. Is this the norm?

is there a difference between how progynova and estraderm is absorbed into the body, and is it safe to switch to patches at this stage?  Advice appreciated.

lol


roze xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Roze - I am having DE treatment at IVI Alicante. I started off on 4m gProgynova and I am now on 6mg until transfer, which is expected sometime after this weekend. I have had two scans (no cysts present) and one blood test of my E2 level.

I read somewhere that spreading the dose out evenly throughout the day is best, in terms of avoiding side effects such as headaches, but I still has a very bad headache at the weekend...

My GP knows the dosage I am on and seems to think that the high dosage is OK for short periods of time. I do worry about all the drugs that I have taken during all my fertility treatments, so I appreciate your concerns.

I'm not taking Synarel, I down regged with a Prostrap injection.

Sorry, can't offer any help or advice on switching to patches.

Good luck with your tx.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi

I dont know if this helps, but I am on a dummy cycle, and started off on 2mg progynova, then on day 3 went to 4mg, then on day 7 started on 6 mg, I have to take them through to my test day which is 18th September, I think thats the norm, try not too worry, I was also told that I must take them all at once the same time every day.

Good Luck

Marina xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh dear, I have been spacing them out throughout the day! 

I read on here somewhere that you get less headaches that way. Maybe I should check with the clinic......

Jules
xxx


----------



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi

The IVI clinics like you to space them out, I know that Valencia and Madrid certainly do.
I've cycled twice with IVI Madrid (success both times) and had a similar protocol to you except that the maximum I was on was 6mg/day (2mg 3times/day) and had no problems, I used to think that 8mg (2mg 4 times/day) was high but recently 2 of my friends who did DE in the UK were both on 8mg as a matter of routine (not because of a poor lining) and they both stayed on that dose until they were 12 weeks pg.
Headaches seem quite common with Progynova I remember having a few myself.

Good luck
Sand
PS: Edited to add that there are different kinds of cysts some that produce hormones and some that don't, the latter (from what I've read) appear to be ok to cycle with, I had quite a big one a few years back when I cycled with my own eggs and as the cycle progressed the cyst shrunk.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi

I am with IM, so they probably have a different protocol to IVI, but I was told to take them altogether, always best to check with your clinic first and follow their regime.

Marina


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

hi all, just come back from IVI Almeria and the protocol is the same as Marina's in that I start off with 2mg for 8 days (every 24 hours), then up to 4mg spaced at 12 hours until day 11, then the maximum of 6mg every 8 hours, and if we get pregnant with the DE then have to take 6mg / every 8 hours until the 12th week of pregnancy, they haven't mentioned anything about progesterone pessaries, like i had when I did IVF a couple of years ago - is this normal?

Can anyone tell me how many scans & oestradiol blood tests are normal in a cycle as I would like to know how much we are going to spend privately here for them.  I now i have to have 1 on day 3 of my cycle (once AF arrives after taking progesterone tabs for 7 days) to check for any follicles or cysts, which will be difficult as I pcos!!!

cheers

Schmoo x


----------

